# overclock start  :)



## newmodder (Jan 29, 2006)

here is the start of my overclock with my new mobo...next week i am going to get another bfg 6600 gt pci-e and do some serious benchies.
this is a old pic without the new lcd monitor..


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Mar 3, 2006)

2.36? seems disapointing  - hope u get it up to at least 2.6 or so


----------

